# Plans to build modern Warré hive



## viesest (Jul 13, 2016)

"modern Warré hive"
I designed beehive around that idea. As I em not fluent in English here are pictures:
http://postimg.org/gallery/1jvqg5bas/


----------



## The Honey Girl's Boy (Jul 26, 2009)

This link will give just about everything you might need about Warre Beekeeping. Been keeping Warres for over 6 years now and found this one to be the most informative. 
http://warre.biobees.com/


----------

